# An important question for those who have played MGS Peace Walker*Spoilers*



## Nardo6670 (Feb 24, 2013)

Do you know how to get the "REAL"/TRUE ending?
Basically Im trying to get Zadornov escape mission 7. The issue is that it hasn't appeared for me yet.  Kaz has yet to call me. I've

-Completed Metal Gear Zeke. Added in all of the main parts. Including the Rail gun
-My intel level team+R&D Level's are over 40
- According to my stats, my mission support is 0.
- Completed Zadornov missions 1-6


How do I get my mission support to Level2? I heard people say I need another plant, but how does it get built in the first place? I tried looking on google/Gfaqs, but most of the people who reply are either extremely vague, say "just keep doing missions", or worse, people who have apparently done the requirements still haven't unlocked the last mission and the topic dies.


Am I supposed to be finishing up and doing new missions, instead of replying the old ones to unlock mission 7? Because the only new missions I have left to fight are with those damn tanks/Helicopters/Pupa /cocoon/,etc  level 2's. And i've been purposely avoiding those on purpose because they've been taking a long time for me to kill.

Is there a guaranteed guide to unlock this mission so I can truly beat the main story of this game? Along with specifics on how to increase mission support to level 2?  Does any1 here have any pointers or tips  on how to get the final call from kaz?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 24, 2013)

if i recall in order to build more plants all you need is money and requiting people , do some spec ops missions , do the extra ops and get some good RND staff  and you will eventually get there.

you sure the thing you lack is the plant and not some extra ops in order to unlock it ?
You know where Zodornov is located at on mission 7 ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 25, 2013)

Did Kaz call after a mission but no Zadornov mission appeared? You need ZEKE in base, then find him in Extra Ops 001


----------

